# Is there any chance for price reduction of laptop in two or three months??



## rockstarmpm (May 25, 2014)

Hello Friends,
I am thinking about buying a laptop for personal use. I have been thinking to buy it soon but my friend told me that  price of laptop may reduce in coming months due to the drop in the value of dollar. So, is it wise to buy laptop after two or three months  or just buy it now??

Thanks


----------



## seamon (May 25, 2014)

AFAIK, laptop prices don't go down, instead laptops get discontinued and their successors follow. This is because the components cost the same no matter which gen technology it belongs too. However you might get lucky in a clearance sale.


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> AFAIK, laptop prices don't go down, instead laptops get discontinued and their successors follow. This is because the components cost the same no matter which gen technology it belongs too. However you might get lucky in a clearance sale.



okay then, i am going to buy the laptop soon...Thanks for the reply. 

I have found two laptops that fit for me. One is Intel based and other is AMD based, both are from HP. I would like to buy AMD laptop but my friend told me that it overheats...

Do All AMD based laptops overheat??


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2014)

This is a false statement since AMD do not heat up that much. Provide proper cooling conditions and the temperature will be normal.


----------



## rockstarmpm (May 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This is a false statement since AMD do not heat up that much. Provide proper cooling conditions and the temperature will be normal.



okay, thanks for the reply  .

I have been thinking to order from snapdeal. I read their review in mouthshut . com and seen that they ship laptops which are damaged or without invoice bill, anybody had bad experience with snapdeal? ?

How is Thailand import laptops(seen in eBay)?? Heard they are of low quality. Does Thailand import HP, Dell laptops have indian warranty??

Sorry for so many questions...


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

rockstarmpm said:


> okay, thanks for the reply  .
> 
> I have been thinking to order from snapdeal. I read their review in mouthshut . com and seen that they ship laptops which are damaged or without invoice bill, anybody had bad experience with snapdeal? ?
> 
> ...



Lets start question wise
1. Snapdeal is improving but still I can't suggest you to buy from it due to my personal experiences. Go with Fk if possible
2. While purchasing from Ebay always check out the seller reputation
3. Every company provides different warranty implementation for different models so it is a may be may be not chance.
And no problem with the question the more you ask the more you will get


----------



## rockstarmpm (Jun 7, 2014)

I have decided to buy HP 15-d103TX Laptop (i5 4200M with nvidia 820M), what is your opinion about this laptop?

In snapdeal it costs 35,990 and in ebay it costs 37,300. Should I buy it from snapdeal or eBay(I trust ebay more than snapdeal)?? Please help.

EDIT: Can someone please post the local price of this laptop at Bangalore, Trivandrum or Calicut?


----------



## Furox (Jun 7, 2014)

I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.

Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 7, 2014)

I haven't yet bought anything from snapdeal, but the reviews don't sound much good.
If you're buying from ebay, remember that seller warranty=no warranty. And as already mentioned by $hadow, check the seller's reputation.
Check out these two laptops - Lenovo Essential G500 (59-370339) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Rs.39900 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G500 (59-370339) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Lenovo: Flipkart.com
and Acer Aspire E E1-572 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 128MB Graph) (NX.M8ESI.009) Rs.37190 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire E E1-572 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Linux/ 128MB Graph) (NX.M8ESI.009) Black Online - Acer: Flipkart.com



Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.


AMD processors don't overheat. Period.
The second rumour is just rofl stuff. Don't fall for that.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 7, 2014)

Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.



How can you mix Intel and AMD? Nvidia is an independent company and not in any ways related to Intel. Period.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 7, 2014)

Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.



I have an intel i5 + radeon HD 7670m. They work together beautifully.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2014)

Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.



i bet you advice your FB friends the same


----------



## $hadow (Jun 7, 2014)

Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 8, 2014)

Furox said:


> I had an AMD laptop that overheated a lot. But I can't say for sure whether the AMD processor was at fault.
> 
> Watch out for another thing - don't mix intel with AMD. If you choose an Intel processor, get an NVidia Graphics card. I have had problems due to having an Intel processor and Radeon HD card. There are rumors that the two tend to clash in some cases.



anything which utilises power will radiate heat be it a amd laptop or intel desktop. With bad vents and cooling, even the intel desktop will fry out.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

Wrong post


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Wrong post



WWA looks like a bunch of idiots comprising of physical retailers. 
They be like:
Oh we will close these online retailers so that we can overprice our goods and sell our customers core i7 ULV CPUs because you know they are core i7 so "BEST" and also GT 610 8 GB DDR3 edition because you know 8GB Graphic card is the "BEST".


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

exactly, i posted this elsewhere because i didnt want to deviate this thread sry


----------

